

I really need a Web Developer's job. Suggestions? - creatom

Hello,<p>I am the first year CS student and I really want to stop getting money from my parents and earn my own. So, I want to get full or part-time job as a Web Developer (PHP, MySQL, jQuery). I have 3 years experience in each field.<p>Could you suggest any good sites where I could find this type of job? I need salary just to pay my rent and to buy food. That would be enough. I tried freelancer.com and other similar sites, didn't like them very much.<p>Thank you for any suggestions.
======
meepmorp
Do you need to stop taking money from your folks, or is it a pride issue? That
is, can they afford it or not?

Honestly, if it's not something where you need to do it to help with the
family's well being, I'd strongly consider just continuing to leech off them
for a while, at least the first couple years in college. Paying your way is
great, but worrying less about that kind of thing is more conducive to
learning.

------
teyc
A lot of students freelance. You might want to start out advertising on CL for
local businesses. It will be slow initially, but you will pick up speed.

How much do you need to make a week? How many sites do you think you can do a
week? Halve that and you'll know how much you need to charge.

~~~
creatom
I need to make at least 200$ a week. I could do probably about 2-3 sites per
week (depends on sites too).

~~~
teyc
Here's something worth trying.

1\. Look for existing businesses in your local area that already has a
website, preferably a small site.

2\. Go to <http://www.howtogomo.com/en/>

3\. Run a report on their site. If their site looks terrible on mobile, that's
the one you'd want to work on.

4\. Email the report to them and tell them you can help them build a mobile
version. Set your prices low at first. Say $150 for the first page, and $50
for each additional page. Tell them you will host it for them for free for the
first year (tell them you normally charge $120 per year - you must do this. It
is repeat revenue every year you see). Keep bumping up the rate until you get
only 3 sites to do each week, otherwise your studies will suffer.

5\. Use ZURB's Foundation template. It renders mobile pretty well.

You can host your stuff on a small vps. If you are dealing with static sites,
I've a VPS at Linode. I'm ok with helping a student out - no charge. Contact
me when you need it.

Regards.

~~~
creatom
Thank you very much for your advices.

------
rhizome
If your parents aren't sweating you about the money, don't sweat them. Look at
your local Craigslist.

